# My Stealth Fighters Are Done + Wrapping Method !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have been through many ideas the past few weeks to make an easy change band/tube attachment method for box store slingshots, you name it and I have probably tried it. I used clamps, zip ties, collars, rubber tubing from the proximal end and then from the distal end. I then tried tape, from electrical to self adhesive rubber, medical elastic tape was not free from my mission either .. I switched the direction of the loop and then back again ..... the only thing next was a trip to the mental hospital to try to for some serious help !

The main problem was not the paracord or the windings, it was a way to not to permanently knot the attachment method so it could be easily be removed and a new rubber power supply attached.

The simplest method is done as follows:

Wrap a heavy strong thread around a looped piece of paracord and slingshot fork, (loop is facing away from the shooter and is facing the open tip, opposite from the way the sling shot was bought to shoot). Starting from the loop end wrap the paracord winding thread all the way around the paracord and fork end till about 1/16 to 1/8 from the melted ends of the paracord. (this should be about 1/16 from the bend of the fork) When your last wrap is finished next to the back of melted ends, loop a rubber band around end of the fork, under the paracord loop and over the fork, stretch the rubber band parallel along the body of the paracord under the melted ends and over the fork and around, do this for about 2 turns with small bands and with #32 bands, or #16 you may want to do a more turns. At this point loop the band again over the end of the fork, that will secure it This rubber band wrap does a few things, secures the winding from loosening and keeps tight the thread winding and stops it from spreading should that be a problem. It also makes the loop stand up higher and away from the fork a bit, Once the band is secure .... You are done ! When done with the rubber band lying tight and flat against the winding, it makes for a very clean attachment method.

The bands I'm using now are black hair bands from "Annie", they cost me $1.00 for 300 ! at a local beauty supply house. Small bands can be purchased at Michaels also I believe under the name of "Rainbow Bands".

These are many methods using rubber band wrapping methods ... You may want to use wire ties or small plastic S hooks (also found at Michael's) or something else to stop the thread from un winding on the paracord, that choice is yours ...If you come up with something easier, please let the forum know so we all can benefit.

On my sling shot I used a plastic bead and ran the 1/16" diameter thin paracord loop through this bead. The thin paracord was pushed through 1745 rubber tubing to make the loop, so there is no abrasion and the rubber coated paracord softens the connection. The bead keeps the loop higher so the rubber tubing does not come in contact with the fork at any time.

What you have now is a system that can be undone with no tools, the complete attachment is held in place with just thread and a rubber band. With this method you can change from bands to tubes by the length of the paracord loop you choose, there are no knots to be tied in or untied and the same piece of winding thread can be used over and over. Rubber bands are almost in everyone's repair kit. The ONLY thing that helps is double face tape on the body of the fork before you place the paracord on the fork to help stop the paracord from twisting when you are winding the first 3 to 4 turns of thread over the fork/paracord area.

The other thing is you can install the paracord loops and wrap on all your box store slingshots, so in effect you can take one off your shelf and set it up without looking for thread or loops as they are already attached, unwrap rubber band and the winding thread from over the paracord, install your tubing, re-wrap the holding thread over the paracord and fork, wrap the rubber band parallel to the paracord body around the thread three times slip over the fork end ....you set for shooting. I have a bunch of Daisy F-16 slingshots and a few Barnett Black Widow slingshots that I will modify like this.
The only things needed are:
1) Two paracord loops about 1.250." - 1.375" long , melt the ends, a small melt bead is sufficient as the paracord is to be wrapped tightly with no slack. Remember these pieces are folded in half to so total paracord length is about 2.750"
2) About 18-24" of winding thread (two pieces) for winding around the paracord and forks (my forks are 1/4 diameter and about 18-24" of winding thread works out about right for me. Thread should be of a tough thick material and about 1/64-1/32 in diameter (I'm using .8mm and I find it perfect), not as thin as sewing thread for sure, but 1/16" is to big IMHO.
3) Double face tape over the fork to wrap around the fork so the paracord is easier to wrap and help stop it rotating on the first few windings if nothing is used. (This is not mandatory but makes things much easier, at least for me), Once the double tape is on it usually remains sticky and no need to add new when it is time for a tube/band change.
4) A small rubber band, you can also wrap like a OTT method is you don't have smaller bands, # 32 or #16 also works fine ; - )
Hope this helps some folks that may have a box store slingshot and just want it to be an efficient tool for food, survival or recreational use I might add that since box store slingshots (Daisy F-16 as an example) are cheap, you can have one in your car or in multiple "Go To Bags" and not break the bank, yet have a serious tool with you at all times.









Picture of the above method.









Photo of method using small 1/16 paracord inserted in 1745 tubbing. The plastic bead separates the loop from the fork, so the only thing the tube can touch is the rubber around the loop.









Photo as above but from the opposite direction with the shooting tubes attached.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is a better pic of how it looks like in the method I described, it is a gypsy system for sure, I just not want it tied down. I tried to do it with just rubber bands or tubes over the paracord, but it kept moving a bit and peeling back.









The amber tubing is coming out in the direction that you would pull the SS back. This will stop the assemble from slipping as it would come in contact with the fork, and the loop being at the distal end gives you another 1/2-3/4 inch draw.

And just to show you all the height of my Daisy F-16 sickness turning them into something useful, here is my Stealth Fighter fleet !!!!









wll


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's a very well thought out, & thoroughly described set up there, wll...thanks for posting it! Your fleet looks sharp, too


----------

